

Ask HN: Will Apple/Google take over Microsoft by giving desktop power to mobile? - PelCasandra

I'been thinking for a while that is all looks like Apple and Google take over on Microsoft will take place relatively soon as the mobile, tablet phones processor chips become more powerful, at least powerful enough to run a complete desktop session. This doesn't seem too far away and may be the ultimate disruption over the classic desktop.<p>Some throughs on this.<p>* Apple pushing increasing speed chips.<p>* New iPhone / iPad smaller dock. Future displays soon that connect straight to the phone?<p>* Keyboards, mouses already are bluetooth supported by iOS devices.<p>* Increasingly merging in consistency of iOS and OS X and prepared as a touch device. OS X will become also touch in addition to mouse and keyboard as main inputs for it?<p>Horace Dediu [1] estimated that 225M iOS devices will be sold in 2012 alone. What about giving desktop power to those users on an Apple ecosystem?<p>I do think this is very convenient in many ways.<p>Probably the differences of performance needs will mostly still determinate if using a phone or a laptop, but you get the idea.<p>What are your throughs on such speculation?<p>[1] http://www.asymco.com/2011/11/28/how-many-ios-devices-will-be-sold-in-2012/
======
diminish
Ubuntu for Android, atrix and galaxy note 2 have all steps in the right
direction here. i guess in 2015 android, chromeos and linux hybrids will
dominate computing..

